
Show HN: Wunderfind – Find your lost Bluetooth devices in seconds - hendrikfolkerts
https://apps.apple.com/app/wunderfind-find-lost-device/id1458601441?ref=hn
======
hendrikfolkerts
Hey Hackers,

I am Hendrik, a student from Berlin and also an iOS developer since 8 years.

I want to tell you about my newest app called Wunderfind. Wunderfind helps
people to find their lost bluetooth devices. You can see the signal strength
of the device, play a sound through headphones like AirPods and also see a
location on a map where your device was connected the last time.

This may sound very similar to Apple's Find My app, right? The big difference
here is that Wunderfind supports ALL bluetooth devices and not just Apple
devices. That means that you can track your Fitbit tracker, Powerbeats Pro or
other devices with this app.

I know it is probably not the best idea to compete with an app from Apple, but
I'll try it anyway : )

Greetings from Berlin, Hendrik

P.S. Wunderfind Pro is free for the next 7 days

~~~
1996
> probably not the best idea to compete with an app from Apple

No nuts, no glory

Upvoted, and good luck to you

~~~
hendrikfolkerts
Thank you : )

